# Florida 2019 March 16th and 17th Orlando, Florida



## Sean Hartman (Jan 9, 2019)

I thought I might post about this competition that I am co-organizing. It was announced last weekend, and includes everything event but FMC(17 events). Registration opened Monday 1/7/19, and 27 people are already registered. It is an 80 competitor limit. If you are interested in this competition, here is the link to the competition page:

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/Florida2019


----------



## rubik2005 (Jan 9, 2019)

I'm going!


----------



## teboecubes (Jan 9, 2019)

rubik2005 said:


> I'm going!


Me too! (my first multi-day comp, too)


----------

